# Mail ne recoit plus les messages



## VONS (1 Décembre 2019)

Mac pro 2009  5.1 , 2,66 GHZ quad-core Intel xeon, RAM de 12 Go 1066 MHz DDR3 OSX 10.12.6, safari 12.0.3, outlook 16.22, GeForce GT 120 512 Mo
 avec Sierra

bonjour à tous ,
depuis deux jours je ne reçois plus mon courrier email avec mail pourtant mon compte IMAP  Mail est bien connecté à internet et les réglages (adresse email et mot de passe sont bons).

lorsque je selectionne boite de réception et que je clique sur reconstruire rien ne se passe. Et maintenant reconstruire s'est grisé (donc plus disponible).

d'autre part lorsque je clique sur "relever le courrier de tous les comptes"  je vois bien passer une note disant qu'il y a des messages qui vont se télécharger mais rien n'apparait. Il y a pourtant des nouveaux messages sur le serveur (sfr).

que faire pour à nouveau recevoir mon courrier avec Mail.

Merci pour votre aide


PS: Pour info
jusqu'à la semaine dernière j'utilisais office 365 personnel (out look) en abonnement annuel; Abonnement   qui a pris fin le 20/11/2019 ( je ne l'ai pas renouvelé). Et je suis passé à Mail qui fonctionnait à merveille il y a deux jours encore   (tout comme pendant l'abonnement à office 365  et après l'arret de cet abonnement ).


----------



## moderno31 (1 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Les règles de collecte des messages a du changer d'un client à un autre : sécurité, chiffrage, ...
Tout dépend du fournisseur de messagerie (gmail.com, laposte.net, live.fr, outlook.com...)

N'ayant pas de message d'erreur direct, cela relève de paramétrages. Nécessite d'être d'un niveau avancé pour effectuer les diagnostics.


----------



## VONS (1 Décembre 2019)

moderno31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les règles de collecte des messages a du changer d'un client à un autre : sécurité, chiffrage, ...
> Tout dépend du fournisseur de messagerie (gmail.com, laposte.net, live.fr, outlook.com...)
> ...


D'ac Merci,  mais ça ne fait pas avancer le chimilimili. tout ce que je peux ajouter c'est que je suis chez SFR (box: NB6) qui a un webmail qui lui reçoit mes messages. Et que je relève mon courrier  avec Mail 10.3 (3273).

J'ai aussi cliqué dans Mail sur  "*synchroniser club-internet*" qui est le nom du compte configuré dans Mail
mais ça n'a rien donné.

D'autre part quand je clique sur "*reconstruire*"  il y a - dans le bas de la barre latérale de Mail -  "telechargement des messages" ainsi que le "nombre des nouveaux messages à venir" qui s'inscrit furtivement mais ça ne change rien : Aucun de ces messages n'arrive ni ne s'affiche dans la boîte de reception.

. j'ai une adresse xxx@club-internet.fr 
(club-internet est un ancien FAI qui aujourd'hui fait partie de SFR qui l'a racheté)...............Que FAIRE ?????


----------



## Sly54 (1 Décembre 2019)

As tu essayé de déplacer sur le Bureau les fichiers EnvelopeIndex, dans ta Bibliothèque / Mail / v5 (ou v4 ?) / MailData ?


----------



## sinbad21 (1 Décembre 2019)

Dans le menu Fenêtre de Mail tu as un topic "Diagnostic de connexion". Ça dit quoi ?


----------



## VONS (1 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> D'ac Merci,  mais ça ne fait pas avancer le chimilimili. tout ce que je peux ajouter c'est que je suis chez SFR (box: NB6) qui a un webmail qui lui reçoit mes messages. Et que je relève mon courrier  avec Mail 10.3 (3273).
> 
> J'ai aussi cliqué dans Mail sur  "*synchroniser club-internet*" qui est le nom du compte configuré dans Mail
> mais ça n'a rien donné.
> ...


une idée:
Et si c'était dû au fait que le compte club-internet IMAP  a été configuré à l'origine dans office 365 perso (soit outlook) or comme cet out look a cessé le 20/11/2019 ce même compte étant dans Mail si outlook s'arrète il s'arrête également dans Mail  (euh  pas exactement car je peu-x envoyer mais pas recevoir c'est à dire que le serveur entrant (IMAP) ne fonctionne pas alors que le sortant (SMTP) fonctionne. Dans ce cas il faudrait mettre ce compte à la corbeille et en créer un autre dans Mail.


Sly54 a dit:


> As tu essayé de déplacer sur le Bureau les fichiers EnvelopeIndex, dans ta Bibliothèque / Mail / v5 (ou v4 ?) / MailData ?


merci pour la réponse mais je n'y comprends couic...En clair: à quoi ça sert de faire ça et où sont ces fichiers dans mon ordi;


----------



## VONS (1 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Dans le menu Fenêtre de Mail tu as un topic "Diagnostic de connexion". Ça dit quoi ?


bonsoir,
ça dit que les deux serveurs IMAP et SMTP ont reussi à se connectter à internet (point vert)...mais rien ne change;

Autrement j'ai viré le compte t l'ai remplacé par le même recnfiguré à l'identique; Rien de nouveau sauf que dans mail en bas de la barre latérale est montée un écrit disant telechargement des messages et en dessous en grisé le nombre de messages à télécharger  2330 ( !!) puis une barre de progression du téléchargement s'est misse en marche jusqu'au telechargement complet puis tout est revenu normal sauf que rien n'a évolué : je ne reçoit toujours aucun message dans ma boîte  de reception.
 Help please je ne vois pas commentsortir de là.


----------



## VONS (1 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> As tu essayé de déplacer sur le Bureau les fichiers EnvelopeIndex, dans ta Bibliothèque / Mail / v5 (ou v4 ?) / MailData ?


Bon sans savoir ce que sont ces fichiers j'ai bien déplacé Maildata sur le bureau mais rien de nouveau


----------



## sinbad21 (1 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> bonsoir,
> ça dit que les deux serveurs IMAP et SMTP ont reussi à se connectter à internet (point vert)...mais rien ne change;
> 
> Autrement j'ai viré le compte t l'ai remplacé par le même recnfiguré à l'identique; Rien de nouveau sauf que dans mail en bas de la barre latérale est montée un écrit disant telechargement des messages et en dessous en grisé le nombre de messages à télécharger  2330 ( !!) puis une barre de progression du téléchargement s'est misse en marche jusqu'au telechargement complet puis tout est revenu normal sauf que rien n'a évolué : je ne reçoit toujours aucun message dans ma boîte  de reception.
> Help please je ne vois pas commentsortir de là.


Ils sont où alors ? Ils ne seraient pas dans Archives ? Je pense à un mauvais paramétrage dans les préférences de Mail>Comptes>Comportement des BAL, avec un archivage au bout d'une journée par exemple. 

Ou alors une règle dans Préférences>Règles qui met le bazar.

Quelle est la taille de ton dossier Mail (V6 ou Vn<6) ?


----------



## Polo35230 (1 Décembre 2019)

Salut,
As-tu tout simplement fait le ménage dans la boîte de réception du serveur imap?
Elle est peut-être pleine.


----------



## VONS (2 Décembre 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Salut,
> As-tu tout simplement fait le ménage dans la boîte de réception du serveur imap?
> Elle est peut-être pleine.


Bonjour,
que faire pour voir le contenu de la boîte de réception du serveur iMAP?  ?


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Décembre 2019)

Se connecter à ta boîte mail à partir d'un navigateur.
Je n'en suis pas sûr, mais si club internet, c'est SFR, regarde ce lien:




__





						SFR Mail – Retrouvez votre Webmail, boite mail et adresse mail
					

SFR Mail, connectez-vous sur votre messagerie avec votre adresse mail SFR sur le Webmail pour accéder à votre boite mail.



					www.sfr.fr


----------



## VONS (2 Décembre 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Se connecter à ta boîte mail à partir d'un navigateur.


aller dans le webmail de sfr ??


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Décembre 2019)

Oui, c'est pas SFR qui a racheté club internet?
Si ça marche et que tu peux accéder à la boîte réception, efface quelques messages, et vide la corbeille.


----------



## shub22 (2 Décembre 2019)

c'est le bazar SFR, comme d'ailleurs toutes ces boites genre orange, free et les autres: chez SFR ils ont racheté Numericable qui avait racheté Noos auparavant et à chaque fois ils promettent qu'on peut et pourra conserver l'ancienne adresse Noos. Q'u'elle restera opérationnelle... Mais que dalle!
Dans mon cas, il y a eu une grosse très grosse panne chez SFR en juillet pour cause de chaleur et ils ont mis 2 mois à tout remettre en état 
mais alors qu'avant je recevais mes mails en Noos sans problème, maintenant impossible. Avec Thunderbird j'arrive encore à les recevoir mais depuis 1 mois j'arrive + à en envoyer. Zéro utilité donc.
J'ai 2 portables: 1 en Sierra datant de 2011  et l'autre en Mojave de 2015 . Si celui en Sierra continue de recevoir les mails et pouvoir les envoyer, l'autre marche pas du tout et bloque complètement: le bazar car je vais pas me trimballer avec 2 ordis juste à cause des mails.
Et toutes les tentatives de dépannage avec la hot-line de SFR n'ont rien donné..

conseil: migre sur Google avec une adresse en gmail. C'est une tellement grosse boite voire un trust ce Google que avec eux tu es au moins assuré de conserver ton adresse mail quasiment à vie.
Moi c'est ce que j'ai fait


----------



## VONS (2 Décembre 2019)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Oui, c'est pas SFR qui a racheté club internet?
> Si ça marche et que tu peux accéder à la boîte réception, efface quelques messages, et vide la corbeille.


ok
de toute façon j'ai  mis  le compte (configuré du temps où j'utilisais outlook) la corbeille (voir #6) puis je l'ai recréé dans mail et là wooop ça marche!
Je vous remercie donc tous pour votre participation à mes recherches pour me dépatouiller.

autre chose : comme annoncé plus haut j'ai déplacé Maildata sur le bureau...dois-je laisser cela tel quel maintenant que ça fonctionne?
et je suis allé dans mon compte sur le serveur où j'ai trouvé que s'il ya peux (une dizaine) de mails dans ma boîte de réception il y en a un paquet (en verité je ne les ai jamais néttoyés) dans la corbeille, les messages envoyés et les messages archivés........j'ai donc commencé à faire un grand ménage dans tous ces espaces.

question : est-ce que cela peut expliquer les 2330 à télécharger dont je parle dans la discussion ( #7 )?

quant au dossier V6 (ou Vn<6) je n'y ai pas encore mis les pieds ...je vous tiens au courant dés que j'y serai allé.
PS; au fait c'est quoi V6 et surtout où ça se trouve ce truc genre moteur 6 cylindres en ligne.


----------



## VONS (2 Décembre 2019)

shub22 a dit:


> c'est le bazar SFR, comme d'ailleurs toutes ces boites genre orange, free et les autres: chez SFR ils ont racheté Numericable qui avait racheté Noos auparavant et à chaque fois ils promettent qu'on peut et pourra conserver l'ancienne adresse Noos. Q'u'elle restera opérationnelle... Mais que dalle!
> Dans mon cas, il y a eu une grosse très grosse panne chez SFR en juillet pour cause de chaleur et ils ont mis 2 mois à tout remettre en état
> mais alors qu'avant je recevais mes mails en Noos sans problème, maintenant impossible. Avec Thunderbird j'arrive encore à les recevoir mais depuis 1 mois j'arrive + à en envoyer. Zéro utilité donc.
> J'ai 2 portables: 1 en Sierra datant de 2011  et l'autre en Mojave de 2015 . Si celui en Sierra continue de recevoir les mails et pouvoir les envoyer, l'autre marche pas du tout et bloque complètement: le bazar car je vais pas me trimballer avec 2 ordis juste à cause des mails.
> ...


merci du conseil mais pour moi c'est déja assez compliqué comme ça car en allant  migrer vers google et risquer (même si ce risque est minime) de me prendre les pieds dans le tapis ça va encore encore me bouffer le temps. Pour moi c'est déjà trop  energivore ces petites bêtes là....Plus tard peut-être ????To morrow may be.. comme disent les moyen orientaux.
A+ donc.


----------



## Polo35230 (2 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> et je suis allé dans mon compte sur le serveur où j'ai trouvé que s'il ya peux (une dizaine) de mails dans ma boîte de réception il y en a un paquet (en verité je ne les ai jamais néttoyés) dans la corbeille, les messages envoyés et les messages archivés........j'ai donc commencé à faire un grand ménage dans tous ces espaces.
> 
> question : est-ce que cela peut expliquer les 2330 à télécharger dont je parle dans la discussion ( #7 )?


Oui, je pense que c'est ça.


----------



## VONS (4 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Ils sont où alors ? Ils ne seraient pas dans Archives ? Je pense à un mauvais paramétrage dans les préférences de Mail>Comptes>Comportement des BAL, avec un archivage au bout d'une journée par exemple.
> 
> Ou alors une règle dans Préférences>Règles qui met le bazar.
> 
> Quelle est la taille de ton dossier Mail (V6 ou Vn<6) ?


Bonjour 
j'ai bien fouillé mais pas vu de V6 . Où est-ce ? Que faut-il faire pour y accéder ?


----------



## VONS (4 Décembre 2019)

Non, après investigation plus poussée je n'ai trouvé que V4 qui renferme  les  dossiers et messages faits avec Mail  dans des sous-dossiers du dossier V4 ( ou peut-être V6 ou encore V5). Des messages qui sont stockés dans des *dossiers .mbox*, un par dossier de courrier électronique OS X Mail.
Deux questions:
Dans mon ordi V4 pèse 541 Mo . Faut-il  vider, nettoyer ces messages  ?
Et que faire  du dossier  Mail Data que j'ai mis sur le bureau  maintenant que tout refonctionne bien ?? Poubelle ????


----------



## sinbad21 (4 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> Bonjour
> j'ai bien fouillé mais pas vu de V6 . Où est-ce ? Que faut-il faire pour y accéder ?


C'est dans le dossier Mail qui est dans la bibliothèque Utilisateur. Si tu ne vois pas la bibliothèque, clique sur le menu _*Aller*_ du Finder tout en appuyant sur la touche _*alt*,_ tu verras la bibliothèque. À l'intérieur il y a un dossier V6, ou V5, ou V4, etc, en fonction de la version de ton système. Regarde la taille du Vn le plus grand. 
Mais pour qu'on comprenne bien, tu as combien de messages  dans ta boîte de réception dans Mail (il le dit en haut de la fenêtre) ? Ce qu'il faut savoir aussi, c'est que quand il te dit téléchargement de x messages au lancement de Mail, en fait il ne télécharge rien du tout, il est juste en train de synchroniser ta boîte Mail avec le serveur IMAP. Donc s'il n'y a pas de nouveau message, c'est normal qu'aucun message ne s'ajoute dans ta boîte de réception. C'est juste une synchro et ça dure quelques secondes.


----------



## shub22 (4 Décembre 2019)

sans vouloir te conseiller, c'est un peu mettre les pieds dans le cambouis qu'aller trifouiller dans le boites Mail en étant sous SfR.
Le mieux si tu peux encore est d'aller sur Webmail voir s'ils ont une sauvegarde de tes anciens messages ou leur demander par hotline si c'est possible
Moi j'arrive encore (jusqu'à quand?) à rapatrier mes messages du vieux compte noos via Thunderbird mais pas en envoyer
Depuis leur panne en juillet SFR c'est devenu un bazar sans nom pour rapatrier des messages par Mail: je parle par expérience ayant tout essayé


----------



## VONS (8 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> Non, après investigation plus poussée je n'ai trouvé que V4 qui renferme  les  dossiers et messages faits avec Mail  dans des sous-dossiers du dossier V4 ( ou peut-être V6 ou encore V5). Des messages qui sont stockés dans des *dossiers .mbox*, un par dossier de courrier électronique OS X Mail.
> Deux questions:
> Dans mon ordi V4 pèse 541 Mo . Faut-il  vider, nettoyer ces messages  ?
> Et que faire  du dossier  Mail Data que j'ai mis sur le bureau  maintenant que tout refonctionne bien ?? Poubelle ????


Réponses ???Merci


----------



## VONS (12 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> Réponses ???Merci


HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP etc....
Bon voilà que (quand c'est fini ça recommence) je ne reçois plus rien avec mail,  alors que le serveur (sfr)
continue de recevoir mes messages donc rebelote.
Sauf que cette fois ci le problème n'est plus entre outlook et Mail   puisque je n'ai plus outlook (à moins qu'il ne reste quelque scorie ???, je ne pense pas). 

1/ Faut-il que je retourne voire ce qui se passe .du côté de : Bibliotheque.....Mail V2,3,4,5,6...n.  
Ou 
2/ faut-il que je remette le dossier Maildata (qui ne pèse que 8,1 Mo)sur le bureau ???
Ou encore  
3/ En restant dans cet ordre d'idéese débarasser du dossier V4 qui,  dans Mail de la Bibliotheque,  pèse 473,4 Mo.

Que faire avec tout ça????  je voudrai tant que ça remarche !
 Merci à tous de bien vouloir m'aider.


----------



## shub22 (12 Décembre 2019)

Dépannage archi-compliqué: envisage le plan B que je t'ai donné dans le message ci-dessus si tu veux mon avis


----------



## VONS (12 Décembre 2019)

shub22 a dit:


> Dépannage archi-compliqué: envisage le plan B que je t'ai donné dans le message ci-dessus si tu veux mon avis


même si c'est compliqué essayez de me donner des pistes de recherche de solutionss; Merci


----------



## Sly54 (12 Décembre 2019)

Est ce que tu peux créer une nouvelle session et essayer de configurer ton compte Mail dans cette nouvelle session ? Déjà pour vérifier que tes paramètres sont corrects.


----------



## shub22 (12 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> même si c'est compliqué essayez de me donner des pistes de recherche de solutions; Merci


J'ai pensé à quelque chose pour toi: je me suis retrouvé devant le même problème une fois.
J'ai pas exploré donc c'est juste une piste que je propose==> *Aiseesoft* propose un logiciel _Data Recovery_ (34€ plan à vie) qui doit récupérer sélectivement ce qui a été jeté. Il existe différentes options et on peut choisir de récupérer au choix videos, images, textes ou mails.
Ça évite de faire tourner le logiciel pendant des heures pour tout récupérer alors que ce que tu recherches ce sont d'anciens mails
Je l'ai eu sous la main une fois et effectivement on récupère des choses avec ça.
Je sais pas si ça peut t'aider mais si tu as supprimé par erreur des mails, ça serait une possibilité éventuelle (?) de les retrouver 
à condition qu'ils aient pas été écrasés après par de nouvelles mises à la corbeille.
Ce qui risque au final d'être genre recherche d'une aiguille dans une botte de foin mais ça dépend combien tu as besoin de récupérer tes anciens mails et j'ai cru comprendre que tu y tenais beaucoup

https://www.aiseesoft.fr/data-recovery/


----------



## VONS (12 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Est ce que tu peux créer une nouvelle session et essayer de configurer ton compte Mail dans cette nouvelle session ? Déjà pour vérifier que tes paramètres sont corrects.


Je ai déja fait avec "l'aide" de l'assistance apple" qui a pris la main sur mon ordi et dans le temps qui lui était "imparti " soit 15mn a refait un compte identique avec les bonsréglages puis suppriùmé l'ancien mais cela n'a rien réglé la personne n'a pu que constater que  la configuration était bonne que le ses serveurs IMAP et SMTP étaient connectés (via diagnostique de connection) et que dans ce temps imparti elle ne voyait pas comment aller plus avant.????
J'ai d'autre part cliqué sur "synchroniser  club-internet " (qui est le nom du compte mail) mais rien n'y a fait tout comme "reconstruire" la boite de reception. Puis j'ai mis sur le bureau le dossier Maildata-------Rien n'a changé : je ne reçois toujours rien malgré l'arrivée de nouveaux emails sur le serveur;...en prévision de ce type de pepin j'ai en plus de ma session principale 2 session dont je ne me sers pas une avec mail configuré  dans la première aucun nouveau mail n'arrive, dans la deuxième où il n'y avait aucun compte mail je'en ai créé un identique à mon compte "club-internet" mais là encore la seule réponse a été d'afficher les même emails que dans le compte principal (ceux d'hier) mais aucun des mressages arrivés sur le serveur aujourd'hui. 

Que faire ??????


----------



## Sly54 (12 Décembre 2019)

Club-internet a une quinzaine d'année… Peut être devrais tu repartir de zéro pour tes mails actuels et abandonner ce glorieux ancêtre ?
J'étais aussi chez CI mais je m'en suis enfui il y a bien longtemps !


----------



## shub22 (13 Décembre 2019)

Moi aussi: que de souvenirs avec CI et pas des meilleurs!!!
À la limite SFR vaut mieux beaucoup mieux. Beaucoup + réactifs/efficaces et ils te téléphonent de temps à autre pour savoir si tout va bien: ça c'est du suivi


----------



## VONS (13 Décembre 2019)

Sly54 a dit:


> Club-internet a une quinzaine d'année… Peut être devrais tu repartir de zéro pour tes mails actuels et abandonner ce glorieux ancêtre ?
> J'étais aussi chez CI mais je m'en suis enfui il y a bien longtemps !


why not ? MAIS dernière nouvelle : ce matin ça marche: les mails arrivent à nouveau dans la boîte de réception.
C'est à rien n'y comprendre!!
Néanmoins je penche pour une explication du genre de ce que j'ai suggéré dans # 24 : des *scories d'outlook sont encore présentes dans mon disque de travail ( et dans le clone que j'en ai fait sur une autre partition du même disque).*

Ceci car à la suite de la fin de mon abonnement office  - et à mon passage à l'utilisation de l'app Mail d'Apple - je n'ai rien fait supposant que l'abonnement office étant caduque tout ce qui restait d'outlook sur le disque était automatiquement inactif.

ce qui me fait dire cela c'est le fait que 
1/les pubs de microsoft continuent d'arriver et de me harceler pour que, suite à l'interruption de mon abonnement à  office 365, je prenne  leur nouvelle proposition

2/et surtout le message d'hier soir arrivé   en plein centre de mon bureau (après un redémarrage de l'ordi) m'avertissant qu'un embrouillamini avec microsoft allait ou risquait de supprimer toutes les opérations que j"avais engagées jusque là. 
Et suite à cela 
3/ le résultat de la recherche des scories d'outlook - faite ce matin avec spotlight -  indiquant la présence de l'app. outlook et surtout  du *main profil* du compte  que j'utilisait précédemment. Ce qui doit évidemment créer de la brouille avec le compte de messagerie (qui la même config) que j'utilise avec l'app. Mail d'apple. Suis-je bête !!! 

autre signe qui m'encourage à penser à ce genre d'explication : une alerte hier soir de Malwarebytes m'avertissant qu'une menace avait été détectée...... (Menace que j'ai supprimée du dossier Quarantaine).
Bon voilà j'espère que celà est juste et que ce long commentaire servira à d'autre.......A moins que tout cela ne soit que pure conjecture. Pour l'instant je vais donc virer ces scories.
Je vous remercie de votre attention. Et de votre soutien. un brin d'inquiétude me reste Alors je ne clos pas tout de suite la discussion.


----------



## VONS (13 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> why not ? MAIS dernière nouvelle : ce matin ça marche: les mails arrivent à nouveau dans la boîte de réception.
> C'est à rien n'y comprendre!!
> Néanmoins je penche pour une explication du genre de ce que j'ai suggéré dans # 24 : des *scories d'outlook sont encore présentes dans mon disque de travail ( et dans le clone que j'en ai fait sur une autre partition du même disque).*
> 
> ...


J'EN AI MARRE MARRE, MARRE etc.
J'ai bien fait de ne pas clore la discussion : car comme je viens de recevoir une pub d'un marchand de meubles j'ai mis son adresse dans la règle qui dans les préférences vise à supprimer les mails qui arrivent se terminant par @ onesothebysrealty.com et là les contenus des boîtes de reception, des envoyés et de la corbeille se sont vidés (ont disparu d'un seul coup ) tout comme du serveur.
Pourquoi ?? je n'en sait rien.
Question : existe-t-il un moyen de récupérer ces mails qui se sont envolés inopinément ?????


----------



## sinbad21 (13 Décembre 2019)

Faut faire gaffe aux règles, si tu dis supprimer ce qui contient @ onesothebysrealty.com tel que tu l'as écrit, avec un blanc après le @, ça risque bien de tout supprimer !

Une fois j'ai vidé toutes mes boîtes comme ça, heureusement j'avais une sauvegarde qui remontait à 48 heures. Et en IMAP ça supprime tout aussi sur le serveur !

Donc as-tu une sauvegarde ? Je l'espère pour toi.


----------



## VONS (13 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Faut faire gaffe aux règles, si tu dis supprimer ce qui contient @ onesothebysrealty.com tel que tu l'as écrit, avec un blanc après le @, ça risque bien de tout supprimer !
> 
> Une fois j'ai vidé toutes mes boîtes comme ça, heureusement j'avais une sauvegarde qui remontait à 48 heures. Et en IMAP ça supprime tout aussi sur le serveur !
> 
> Donc as-tu une sauvegarde ? Je l'espère pour toi.





sinbad21 a dit:


> Faut faire gaffe aux règles, si tu dis supprimer ce qui contient @ onesothebysrealty.com tel que tu l'as écrit, avec un blanc après le @, ça risque bien de tout supprimer !
> 
> Une fois j'ai vidé toutes mes boîtes comme ça, heureusement j'avais une sauvegarde qui remontait à 48 heures. Et en IMAP ça supprime tout aussi sur le serveur !
> 
> Donc as-tu une sauvegarde ? Je l'espère pour toi.


BenHHH ...NON!!!!!  mais n'y a-t-il pas de copie dans V4 dans les fichiers .mbox  ou quelque part sur le serveur ??
on peut toujours espérer...Par exemple que l'assistance technique d'apple sache où les récupérer ????


----------



## sinbad21 (13 Décembre 2019)

As-tu fait une copie de V4 avant ta mauvaise manip ? Je dis V4 parce qu’il semble que ce soit V4 chez toi, il n’y a pas de V5 ni de V6. À chaque montée de niveau de macOS ça s’incrémente.


----------



## VONS (14 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> As-tu fait une copie de V4 avant ta mauvaise manip ? Je dis V4 parce qu’il semble que ce soit V4 chez toi, il n’y a pas de V5 ni de V6. À chaque montée de niveau de macOS ça s’incrémente.


Non Mais :  
je n'ai pas fait de copie de V4( tous les fichiers .mbox sont là) mais j'ai encore sur mon bureau le dossier Maildata que j'avais sorti juste avant la manip qui a vidé ma boîte de reception, mes envoyés et ma corbeille


----------



## sinbad21 (14 Décembre 2019)

Dans Maildata il n'y a aucun mail, seulement des fichiers de configuration. Les mails sont dans ta V4. Mais si tu as accidentellement vidé tes boîtes mail dans Mail, eh bien ton dossier V4 est  vide malheureusement. Donc oui tes fichiers mbox sont là, mais si tu regardes à l'intérieur, tu ne trouveras aucun mail. C'est à partir de ce dossier V4 que Mail affiche tous tes mails, donc si tu ne vois plus rien dans Mail, c'est qu'il n'y a plus rien dans les mbox qui sont dans ton dossier V4.


----------



## VONS (14 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Dans Maildata il n'y a aucun mail, seulement des fichiers de configuration. Les mails sont dans ta V4. Mais si tu as accidentellement vidé tes boîtes mail dans Mail, eh bien ton dossier V4 est  vide malheureusement. Donc oui tes fichiers mbox sont là, mais si tu regardes à l'intérieur, tu ne trouveras aucun mail. C'est à partir de ce dossier V4 que Mail affiche tous tes mails, donc si tu ne vois plus rien dans Mail, c'est qu'il n'y a plus rien dans les mbox qui sont dans ton dossier V4.


Merci pour tes lumières. effectivement beaucoup de .mbox ont disparus bien qu'il en reste quelques uns  (datant d'avant le crash ) dans les sent messages et archives


----------



## VONS (15 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Faut faire gaffe aux règles, si tu dis supprimer ce qui contient @ onesothebysrealty.com tel que tu l'as écrit, avec un blanc après le @, ça risque bien de tout supprimer !
> 
> Une fois j'ai vidé toutes mes boîtes comme ça, heureusement j'avais une sauvegarde qui remontait à 48 heures. Et en IMAP ça supprime tout aussi sur le serveur !
> 
> Donc as-tu une sauvegarde ? Je l'espère pour toi.


Je viens de regarder la règle (supprimer les spam) que j'ai crée (c'est la seule).
 je constate hélas que @onesothebyreality.com est écrit correctement sans espace après @.  Merci tout de même pour cet  avertissement. Auriez vous  d'autres pistes pour comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé ??


----------



## sinbad21 (15 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> Je viens de regarder la règle (supprimer les spam) que j'ai crée (c'est la seule).
> je constate hélas que @onesothebyreality.com est écrit correctement sans espace après @.  Merci tout de même pour cet  avertissement. Auriez vous  d'autres pistes pour comprendre ce qu'il s'est passé ??


Non je n'en n'ai pas, malheureusement. Il est très difficile de savoir après coup ce qu'il s'est passé, vu qu'il n'y a pas eu de plantage et donc on a aucun rapport de crash dans la log. D'une manière générale, je crois qu'il faut être extrêmement prudent quand on crée une nouvelle règle de filtrage, notamment si l'action requise est suppression du mail. Il serait prudent de tester la règle auparavant, en remplaçant l'action suppression par _mettre en non lu_ ou _mettre une couleur_ par exemple, pour vérifier que les bons mails sont affectés. De manière à pouvoir revenir en arrière si les résultats ne sont pas ceux qu'on attendait.


----------



## VONS (15 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Non je n'en n'ai pas, malheureusement. Il est très difficile de savoir après coup ce qu'il s'est passé, vu qu'il n'y a pas eu de plantage et donc on a aucun rapport de crash dans la log. D'une manière générale, je crois qu'il faut être extrêmement prudent quand on crée une nouvelle règle de filtrage, notamment si l'action requise est suppression du mail. Il serait prudent de tester la règle auparavant, en remplaçant l'action suppression par _mettre en non lu_ ou _mettre une couleur_ par exemple, pour vérifier que les bons mails sont affectés. De manière à pouvoir revenir en arrière si les résultats ne sont pas ceux qu'on attendait.


J'en prends bonne note.
pendant que j'y suis, comme tu t'y connais plus que moi en matière de  reception et de circulation d'email je me permets de te demander si tu peux me dire pourquoi je reçois un email sur le serveur (le webmail de SFR) mais pas dans ma boîte de reception de Mail.app ? apparemment ça concerne toujours l'email de la même personne qui est en @gmail.com. 

Le pb vient-t-il d'histoires entre club-internet ( SFR) et google ou est-ce encore le résultat de la présence des scories d'outlook que j'ai mises à la poubelle mais que je n'ai pas osé vider suite au vidage de ma boîte de réception ...etc.   ?


----------



## shub22 (15 Décembre 2019)

Moi si j'était toi j'arrêterai de me prendre la tête avec SFR. Moi et plein de gens ont des soucis avec eux et perso j'ai migré sur Google comme adresse pro ça fait un moment déjà.
Leur hot-line chez SFR est incapable de résoudre les problèmes depuis la grosse panne de juillet où ils ont tout fait migrer
tu peux continuer à consulter tes mails entrants par Webmail et leur signaler à tes contacts de t'écrire désormais à ta nouvelle adresse en gmail.
J'arrive même plus à envoyer des mails sous mon ancienne adresse en noos depuis Thunderbird alors qu'avant il y a 1 mois j'y arrivais encore.
Ça dépend pas de nous ces histoires


----------



## sinbad21 (15 Décembre 2019)

VONS a dit:


> J'en prends bonne note.
> pendant que j'y suis, comme tu t'y connais plus que moi en matière de  reception et de circulation d'email je me permets de te demander si tu peux me dire pourquoi je reçois un email sur le serveur (le webmail de SFR) mais pas dans ma boîte de reception de Mail.app ? apparemment ça concerne toujours l'email de la même personne qui est en @gmail.com.
> 
> Le pb vient-t-il d'histoires entre club-internet ( SFR) et google ou est-ce encore le résultat de la présence des scories d'outlook que j'ai mises à la poubelle mais que je n'ai pas osé vider suite au vidage de ma boîte de réception ...etc.   ?


Tu as vérifié la boîte des courriers indésirables dans Mail ? Sur le serveur de SFR, c'est dans la boîte de réception ou dans une autre boîte ?


----------



## VONS (16 Décembre 2019)

sinbad21 a dit:


> Tu as vérifié la boîte des courriers indésirables dans Mail ? Sur le serveur de SFR, c'est dans la boîte de réception ou dans une autre boîte ?


oui bien sûr bien que  je n'ai pas de boîte de courrier indésirable dans mon compte sur Mail.app  de toutes façons j'ai ouvert toutes les boîtes mais n'ai pas trouvé l'email en question. Email qui   (par prudence)   a été envoyé non seulement à mon adresse @club-internet.fr mais également  à l'adresse @gmail.com de mon épouse qui l'a donc reçu à cette dernière adresse.

Et, maintenant  l'email a disparu de la boîte de réception  webmail de SFr (mon serveur). 
Où est-il à présent ????  
 Pourquoi a-t-il aussi disparu  de cette boîte de reception ?? Comment cela se fait-il alors  que l'adresse @gmail n'est pas synchronisée avec SFR. C'est Compliqué à comprendre, en tous cas pou rma petite tête.Ceci a-il- une quelconque relation avec cela?

Bon restons positif :  Mail.app fonctionne c'est déjà ça!!


----------



## jethro2009 (8 Janvier 2020)

Pourriez-vous faire l'essai suivant ?

Dans Mail, laisser les comptes mail comme configurés au départ;
Dans les Préférences réseau, utiliser les DNS de Google uniquement: 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4;
Redémarrer le Mac et réessayer Mail.

Cordialement,
JLM


----------



## VONS (9 Janvier 2020)

jethro2009 a dit:


> Pourriez-vous faire l'essai suivant ?
> 
> Dans Mail, laisser les comptes mail comme configurés au départ;
> Dans les Préférences réseau, utiliser les DNS de Google uniquement: 8.8.8.8 et 8.8.4.4;
> ...


Merci pour votre réponse ; mais je ne vois pas comment executer vos recommandations concernant les préférences réseau (où dois-je aller)  et les DNS. Pouvez vous m'en indiquer le cheminement., ainsi que le but de cette manip.


----------



## VONS (9 Janvier 2020)

VONS a dit:


> Merci pour votre réponse ; mais je ne vois pas comment executer la modif   concernant les préférences réseau (où dois-je aller)  et les DNS. Pouvez vous m'en indiquer le cheminement., ainsi que le but de cette manip.


Bon je crois avoir compris :   preferences systeme.....réseau....avancé.....DNS....serveurs DNS ...j'ai ajouté (+)8.8.8.8 ...Ok et appliquer.
Puis j'ai eteint et redemarré l'ordi et suis allé dans Mail. = Mais rien de nouveau!!!
fallait-il ecrire *et 8.8.4.4;* derrière 8.8.8.8 ? ou ajouter (+) *8.8.4.4 *à la liste des serveurs Ipv4  ou Ipv6 ?


----------



## VONS (21 Janvier 2020)

bonjur,
je reprends le fil de la discussion car l'histoire e la disparition intempestive de  certains email  ( @gmail) de mon  serveur sfr n'est toujours pas réglée. 

je vous rappelle que je relève mes email avec la messagerie  Mail.app   que ce compte (   en @club-internet.fr) 
et que est commun avec mon épouse qui reçoit également sur son Mac air les emails avec Mail.app.
Que  ce compte est configuré sur les deux ordis en IMAP.

Or lorsque ces rares emails (qui vont disparaitre) arrivent,  ils me sont bien signalés par une alerte  sur mon bureau ( et sont donc bien par conséquence dans ma messagerie Mail.app ) or :  lorsque par précaution * je n'ouvre ni cette alerte ni l'App Mail *

1/  mon épouse ne l'a pas reçu sur son ordi alors qu'avec la même manip elle en reçoit d'autres ???? - les mêmes que moi (ce qui est normal ). 

2/   lorsque'alors sur mon ordi,  j'ouvre Mail j'y  trouve bien le mail en question dans les emails arrivés.. 

3/  je vais donc voir sur le serveur (webmail de sfr) ce qu'il en est,  et là j'imprime cet email de peur qu'il ne disparaisse.

Puis je retourne dans Mail.App et là surprise: *il n'y est plus*!!!

Je retourne donc voir* sur le serveur et là il n'y est plus également . *

je ne sais que faire pas plus cequ'il faut penser de tout cela surtout que ça s'est passé très vite.


----------



## shub22 (21 Janvier 2020)

Change d'adresse mail et prends en une en gmail sur Google
Là tu verras que tes problèmes disparaitront: tu peux toujours paramétrer Mail pour que le logiciel reçoive tes mails émanant de Google
SFR pour les mails c'est @%@&"@'"


----------



## VONS (22 Janvier 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> Change d'adresse mail et prends en une en gmail sur Google
> Là tu verras que tes problèmes disparaitront: tu peux toujours paramétrer Mail pour que le logiciel reçoive tes mails émanant de Google
> SFR pour les mails c'est @%@&"@'"



C'est quoi @%@&"@'"  ?? 

aurais-tu une autre idée que celle de passer en @gmail, pour résoudre mon pb ?


----------



## Polo35230 (22 Janvier 2020)

VONS a dit:


> aurais-tu une autre idée que celle de passer en @gmail, pour résoudre mon pb ?


Non, pour shub22 , la majorité des pbs réseaux se résolvent en changeant de FAI (surtout si on est chez SFR…)
Pour ceux qui restent, il faut soit déménager, soit poser la question sur un autre forum... 
Quant à moi, je n'apporte pas non plus de solution à tes pbs. Chuis sec…
Mais au plus on avance dans le temps, au plus on approche de la solution


----------



## shub22 (23 Janvier 2020)

Bon je vais suivre votre discussion ça m'intéresse
À ceci près que la hot-line de SFR est incapable de résoudre mes problèmes de connexion avec une adresse en noos rapatriés -ou censés être rapatriés- par le logiciel Mail
Et que si je trouve ou ils trouvent une solution, le problème risque de se reposer lorsque SFR sera racheté par une autre boite, ou lors d'une fusion avec je-sais-pas-quoi: j'en reste à ma solution de déménager vers un mail Google que j'ai déjà mise en pratique
et ça risque d'être pareil pour toi dans le cas où tu arriverais à débloquer la situation sur ton ordi: le problème risque de se reposer
Mauvais signe.


----------



## Polo35230 (23 Janvier 2020)

shub22 a dit:


> À ceci près que la hot-line de SFR est incapable de résoudre mes problèmes de connexion avec une adresse en noos rapatriés -ou censés être rapatriés- par le logiciel Mail


Je te charriais, bien sûr   
Ceci dit, c'est vrai que SFR n'est pas le meilleur des FAI (euphémisme...)


----------

